# Bubble Hash Washing Machine Process



## Aqua Lab Tech (Sep 5, 2008)

Bubble Hash Washing Machine Process Video Instructions

YouTube - Bubble Hash Washing Machine Process





Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## theotherc (Sep 6, 2008)

I saw this in the new Hightimes. Looks freakin awesome-O!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool video.


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe I am naive but what does that bubble wash machine do that someone with a 5 gallon bucket and a stick cannot do in the same 15 minutes? I mean those thing on E-bay cost in the hundreds like 3 or 4 hundred. Other than the bags which you can pick up for around 80 bucks. What is the attraction. Not being a ass but just am interested.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 8, 2008)

WWgrower said:


> Maybe I am naive but what does that bubble wash machine do that someone with a 5 gallon bucket and a stick cannot do in the same 15 minutes? I mean those thing on E-bay cost in the hundreds like 3 or 4 hundred. Other than the bags which you can pick up for around 80 bucks. What is the attraction. Not being a ass but just am interested.


I wouldn't buy one, but maybe I'm naive too?


----------



## edux10 (Sep 8, 2008)

FDD did a video about this a while back too. Now I just need all the trim to make it. hahahha. Does it come with your first batch?


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw the vid FDD made but am still left with the same question. Maybe with huge grows like FDD has it pays for itself. Iam just a closet grower for my own personal use and my friends. I don't think the investment is meant for the low amount growers


----------

